# Problem with qmail



## mr_brightside (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone...

Well, i have a problem with my qmail MTA.

First, a little history of mine :r

A received a server with qmail from another (previous) system administrator, that worked here... The system is... a nightmare! A have a little experience of using FreeBSD and everything i see here is just a mess! Everysingle module was downloaded to a single folder and then he installed those modules to the system. As for me - i've been always using a ports collection, that is why i'm just frightened by this disorder...

Now, let's get back to the problem

Some time ago i've turned off the SA and ClamAv from my qmail - there were several reasons to do so and the most principal is that my ClamAV was outdated and needed to be upgraded to newer version. 

By turning off the antivirus, i've turned off the SA too.

After that i've succesfully updated the Clam AntiVirus, and tried to update the SA.

Here is where i've faced the problem.

Problem #1:
New version of SA require perl to be made with SUIDperl. I've reinstalled perl with that library and tried to start the SA. The result was:


```
error: Can't locate Digest/SHA1.pm in @INC
```

After this i went to explore the qmailrocks and found an article:

http://freebsd.qmailrocks.org/qmailscanner.htm

Where it is said what modules i need to install before running SA. So, i installed that modules and tried to start the SA:


```
Can't locate NetAddr/IP.pm in @INC
```

Again, i've asked google for that problem and discovered that i need two more modules:

 - Net::IP
 - Math::BigInt

The effort to install them from the ports was ended with:


```
make: don't know how to make /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/Config.pm. Stop
```

Problem #2.

As i have mentioned above there were no problems with updating ClamAV. I thought that there were no problems... If i:


```
127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""
192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""
:allow
#,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"
```

change to:


```
127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""
192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""
:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"
```

This will turn on the qmail-scanner in tcp.smtp and rebuild the tcp.smtp by "qmailctl cdb" an anivirus will be ready for incoming mail. All messages WITHOUT attachments are going through with no problems - it works! But if there WILL BE AN ATTACHMENT - messages will stuck in queue and not reach the destination.

What can i do to solve this problems?

It's a pity, but qmailrock's forum is unavailable at the moment... 

I've started to build a server with sendmail running, but i need to fix this troubles as qiuckly as possible.

Any ideas? Please, help...


----------



## mr_brightside (Jun 20, 2010)

I forgot to say, that after installing required modules:

- Digest::SHA1
- Digest::HMAC
- Net:NS
- Time::HiRes
- HTML::Tagset
- HTML:arser
- Pod::Usage
- Parse::Syslog
- Statistics:istributions

I've catched a problem with version.pm:


```
spamd[1234]: Can't locate version.pm in @INC ...
```

I've tried to solve it with:


```
perl -MCPAN -e 'install version'
```
And only after this i receiver a stop on trying to install the Net::IP:


```
make: don't know how to make /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/Config.pm. Stop
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2010)

Please (re-)read Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums. You're using the wrong tags, and the tags wrong


----------



## mr_brightside (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for using tag "cmd" instead of tag "code" - now, after re-reading the  Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums, my level is up! 

But can anyone help me with solving the problem?


----------

